# I need two of my lights to be bored out to accept 18650 cells.



## corksil (Jul 19, 2014)

Where can I find the best price for this service?

The flashlights are
-Surefire L2 lumamax (the older one, don't confuse with LX2 which is different.)
-Surefire P2X fury

I want to bore both of these lights out so they can run on a single 18650 instead of two CR123a cells.

Thanks!


----------



## Billbo (Jul 19, 2014)

Best price you get if you know some craftman with a lathe and experience boring out flashlights - or give him a cheap one to learn it. 

Best result: send your light to precisionwork https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/335076


https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/335076


----------



## AndyF (Jul 19, 2014)

Have you seen the 18650 P2X bodies offered by Ronac at Cryos Illumination?.

It might be cheaper than sending yours out for boring.


----------



## AndyF (Jul 19, 2014)

FiveMega also has 18650 Fury bodies as part of his 20% sale.


----------



## jso902 (Aug 12, 2014)

Make sure there is enough material first. Isn't the L body the same as an e body? It might not have as much material as a c body.
If funds are limited, get one of your ratchet extenders, wrap it with sandpaper and use a little elbow grease. Gently turn so you evenly bore out the unit.


----------

